# ih 454 diesel injection pump



## tundrabc

can anyone tell me where i can locate or buy instructions to remove and replace the injection pump on the european model 454 with "cav" injection pump

any help would be appreciated
thanks todd


----------



## BERMUDA KEN

You might want to try Binder Books for this.


----------



## cyrush

Are you sure you have right tractor?? 454 has Bosch injection Not CAV!!!!

Is engine 3 or 4 cylinder? If CAV injection pump is it inline or rotary type??


----------



## tundrabc

*454 injection pump*

my tractor is the european model. it is a 3 cyl with rotary cav injection pump

thanks todd


----------



## cyrush

Mystery ?????

As an old IH Doncaster Man 32years, 454 was only ever built with Bosh injection, service manual only specifies Bosch ????

Can u post photo of injection Pump??


----------



## cyrush

Todd

I have attached in PDF format a copy of relevant pages from Service Manual for engine.

You will need a PDF reader, or Adobe Acrobat Reader to use it. These are available FOC on the Internet.

Hope this helps

John.


----------



## tundrabc

Thanks John

Very good pages and diagrams, I wish they were of help. But pump in pictures don't match my pump. I will try to get some pictures of pump and down load them in the next couple of days. Just to confirm my tractor is a 454 case / international, is it posible that is why i'm having problems with finding the info i need? Other postings that i have read, these tractors were only built from 1972 to 1975

Todd


----------



## cyrush

To be a 454 it was built in Doncaster 1970 to 1977. If you have serial no i can tell you exact year of build.

It was NEVER branded Case IH, only IH.???Photos of Tractor would help 

YES this is Why you are having problems From 1970 to 1990 the only tractor built using CAV DPA fuel pump was the 475 which used a Perkins 212cu inch engine (Built from 1974 to 1977).


----------



## cyrush

Hi Todd

Doing some research on Case IH parts web site i came across this, new to me  no mention in any manuals about it . if i uncover any more info i will let u know


See second att this is the only information regarding timing CAV Injection Pump that we can find. hope this helps.


----------



## tundrabc

thanks john

the second page on pump re & re i think has answered my question on the pump timing. i also have the tractor and engine serial #'s that you asked for

tractor # 2210 114b007385x

engine # d-179 912 d16b527

todd


----------



## cyrush

Serial No indicates a build date of Mid 1972. I joined IH at its London Office in 1975.

At least i have learnt something from the excercise. Glad to have been of Help.

Do you need an engine service manual or Service training manual to cover the tractor.?? I can supply these on CD rom in Adobe Acrobat PDF format.


----------



## cyrush

Hi Todd !!

Is it possible you coulsd send me all the numbers from the CAV DPA Injection pump designation plate.

Thanks in advance


----------



## tundrabc

Hi John

Sorry that I haven't got back to you sooner , but I was up north working the past 5 months. I would definetly be interested I the pdf manuals. Sorry, but I won't be able to get the pump numbers untill the 4 ft of snow melts from around my tractor and un pins the tarp.

Thanks again for all your effort and help in this problem

Todd


----------



## farsherpine

cyrush said:


> Serial No indicates a build date of Mid 1972. I joined IH at its London Office in 1975.
> 
> At least i have learnt something from the excercise. Glad to have been of Help.
> 
> Do you need an engine service manual or Service training manual to cover the tractor.?? I can supply these on CD rom in Adobe Acrobat PDF format.


Hi John /cyrush,
not sure if this is right way to contact you as I only joined today looking for an answer to a problem I have with an International 276.
I just refurbed all the body (respray, mudguards,repaint etc) as I have had the tractor 23 years just pottering round on small holding. it never missed a beat. Took it out and pasture topped for about 5 hours over two days and it just slowly wilted.
Thought she'd run out of diesel but no, plenty in tank. Undid two small bleed valves on pump, plenty of fuel. undid pipes as they leave pump to injectors and have nothing, any thoughts? I am trying to find out how to remove the pump to take it to a service company but am worried about timing etc. I noticed you seemed very knowlegable on these and thought you may be able to help me find out more about the tractor too.
The pump looks like a cav but does not have the plate with cav details on. The only plate is on the little pump inspection plate and has I H3040869-R92 on it.
The tractor serial number is 2220 and that is all I know as I don't have the logbook. I am applying for one though as I do have the registration No.
Sorry to go on but this is about as much as I can offer unless you need a photo or something.
Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## cyrush

Hi . had alook in manuals for you , there is alack of info on how to time and remove pump. As you are in Lancaster you have avery good Case IH dealer nearby in Kendal C T Hayton. They have been IH dealers Many years. Have a Jchat with the service & parts manager John Bateman, he will put you rught. 

Sounds like a blockage in the pump.


----------



## cyrush

Hi again have a look @ these threads from this forum, i think you will find it interesting


http://www.tractorforum.com/f48/ihc-b414-couple-things-15445/ 
http://www.tractorforum.com/f48/b414-inj-pump-data-plate-info-15570/
http://www.tractorforum.com/f48/1963-ih-b414-inj-pump-rebuild-pics-15630/


(When i lived up there (Furness) Lancaster was in Lancashire Not North Yorkshire ???? Wars of the roses and all that !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farsherpine

cyrush said:


> Hi again have a look @ these threads from this forum, i think you will find it interesting
> 
> 
> http://www.tractorforum.com/f48/ihc-b414-couple-things-15445/
> http://www.tractorforum.com/f48/b414-inj-pump-data-plate-info-15570/
> http://www.tractorforum.com/f48/1963-ih-b414-inj-pump-rebuild-pics-15630/
> 
> 
> (When i lived up there (Furness) Lancaster was in Lancashire Not North Yorkshire ???? Wars of the roses and all that !!!!!!!!!!


Sorry John, I live near Settle (North yorks) and work in Lancaster, spend more time at work than at home so I do sometimes get confused.


----------



## farsherpine

Hi John,
I noticed in an earlier thread you offered the guy a workshop manual on cd, is this something you sell?
Regards, Paul.


----------



## InnerFarmer

tundrabc said:


> can anyone tell me where i can locate or buy instructions to remove and replace the injection pump on the european model 454 with "cav" injection pump
> 
> any help would be appreciated
> thanks todd


Todd
I just bought the same tractor. You can get detailed instructions out of the shop manual (IH 203) on page 26 paragraph 90 it gives lengthy description on removing/reinstalling an injection pump. If I could figure out how to do a PDF I could send it to you but I picked up the manual at the local case/IH dealer just yesterday. 

Keep me posted and if need be I could type out the directions. 

Loom forward to trading notes on our some what hard to find tractor. 
Elliott


----------



## oldtom

remove cover plate from left hand of front of engine in line with injection pump now look and see if the one you have has the shaft parsing though driven gear with retaining nut facing you or the gear will have three holes that you gaine aces to the retaining nut now ues a 3/8"'dr socket to remove [dont drop the nuts] now you should be aball to remove the pump if all fuel and linkage is moved remove first


----------



## farsherpine

oldtom said:


> remove cover plate from left hand of front of engine in line with injection pump now look and see if the one you have has the shaft parsing though driven gear with retaining nut facing you or the gear will have three holes that you gaine aces to the retaining nut now ues a 3/8"'dr socket to remove [dont drop the nuts] now you should be aball to remove the pump if all fuel and linkage is moved remove first


Hi tom,
I am just about to remove my pump from an IH 276 but is their not an issue with timing when you put it back on? I know not to turn the engine or move anything at all while the pump is off but what I can't quite work out is, does one full turn of the drive on the front of the pump = 4 shots injected,? If not, it seems to me that if it's 2 whole revolutions, you only have a 50/50 chance of getting it back in the right place and if it's four turns then hell, there's gonna be some head scratchin! can anyone help please as I don't have a manual?
Found this pdf instruction book for a cav dpa pump online if it's of any help to anyone, it's already given me enlightenment! (hope it uploaded as I.m new to this kinda thing)


----------



## cyrush

HI "farsherpine" yes i have some manuals, I will send you a PM.


----------



## lawnmower man

i have 454 with cav injector pump--1972 horse shoe front window---my prob is new filters/ lift pump all bleed through perfect no fuel going to injectors


----------



## lawnmower man

cyrush said:


> Are you sure you have right tractor?? 454 has Bosch injection Not CAV!!!!
> 
> Is engine 3 or 4 cylinder? If CAV injection pump is it inline or rotary type??


i have 1972 454 3 cylinder with cav pump on horseshoe front window so 454 have cav pumps on


----------



## thepumpguysc

If it ran before you changed filters..
Make sure u put the top oring UP IN THE FILTER HEAD.. NOT ON THE FILTER.. it “looks like” it goes ON the filter but it don’t.. if u put it ON THE FILTER, it actually chokes off the fuel..
If it didn’t run and u changed filter as a diagnostic tool..
Then obviously u have an injection pump problem.. Stuck metering valve or pumping plungers..??


----------



## lawnmower man

thepumpguysc said:


> If it ran before you changed filters..
> Make sure u put the top oring UP IN THE FILTER HEAD.. NOT ON THE FILTER.. it “looks like” it goes ON the filter but it don’t.. if u put it ON THE FILTER, it actually chokes off the fuel..
> If it didn’t run and u changed filter as a diagnostic tool..
> Then obviously u have an injection pump problem.. Stuck metering valve or pumping plungers..??


came out of hedge back so has had totally engine rebuild and started and run perfect then run out of fuel--- totally cleaned out fuel lines new fuel pump and filters bleed through ok loads of fuel but wont go up to injectors


----------



## lawnmower man

cyrush said:


> Mystery ?????
> 
> As an old IH Doncaster Man 32years, 454 was only ever built with Bosh injection, service manual only specifies Bosch ????
> 
> Can u post photo of injection Pump??


i have 1972k reg 454 and mine has lift pump and cav pump


----------



## metpro10

cyrush said:


> Serial No indicates a build date of Mid 1972. I joined IH at its London Office in 1975.
> 
> At least i have learnt something from the excercise. Glad to have been of Help.
> 
> Do you need an engine service manual or Service training manual to cover the tractor.?? I can supply these on CD rom in Adobe Acrobat PDF format.


Need help either finding a good used injector pump or a repair manual and parts for International 454 tractor built in 1978.


----------



## metpro10

metpro10 said:


> Need help either finding a good used injector pump or a repair manual and parts for International 454 tractor built in 1978.


Tractor ws running great,but, sat for a couple years so injector pump stoppedflow to injectors. Have dissassembled pump except for the piston?? that is 90 degrees to length of pump. Just cannot remove the bolt that houses this piston. All components are cleaned and ready to reassemble except for that piston.My guess is that it has to reciprocate to pump fuel to injectors. Any help about this pump would be helpful.


----------



## thepumpguysc

If it’s a CAV DPA pump, CAV is now called Delphi.. but it’s still a DPA..
IDK if this helps or not..


----------



## metpro10

Do you rebuild these pumps or know someone that does? Any hints on removing bolt that secures piston in pump? If you have a cell phone I could send pictures of the pump. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## metpro10

Looking at the thread on the 574 tractor that you responded to, my 454 has exactly the same mounting etc as the 574 except its only 3 cylinders rather than 4. So I assume my pump is also a "VA" ?


----------



## metpro10

Correction--My apologies Guess its the CAV DPA


----------



## thepumpguysc

Yes I rebuild them..
U can contact me directly at:
My screen name, at aol dot com 
in your home email service..
Or check your prvt msg’s for my mobile number..


----------



## metpro10

The pump I have is a Bosch AV3. Have pictures showing serial # and details of pump if you need.
Thanks


----------



## thepumpguysc

The above post tells u how to contact ME..
Do u have a VA OR A CAV..??
Contact me directly..


----------



## metpro10

Did you receive the photos? Can you provide an estimate for a rebuild. Definately a VA3 rather than CAV or CR. Can you provide just a seal kit for this pump?

Thanks


----------

